# Mikey Cooks Lunch



## wittdog (May 13, 2008)

We were at Bjs today to pick up some butts for a little cater gig I got, and Mikey said “Its been a long long time since   I cooked something on my Smokey Joe”….So after picking up the butts and two CAB Briskets at regular price…I asked MJ what he wanted to cook….”Steaks Daddy”…ok two strip steaks later and we were on our way home to light a chimney…Mikey cook the steaks to perfection, and the side was from the Green Giant straight out the bag….and I ran next door from some FF…
Seasoned and ready to go




Waiting for the chimney



Careful Mikey



And they are on






The Flip









Smelling the Smoke



That kid can cook a steak..nice and juicy









D is going to be hot when he finds out Mikey cooked lunch….


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 13, 2008)

Way too cool Dave!


----------



## monty3777 (May 13, 2008)

Beyond words...that is freaking great! Lucky kid and a lucky dad.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2008)

Gooo Mikey Fine looking chow there Boy


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2008)

can you imagine him when he's 35?  Could be a James Beard
award winner!


----------



## Griff (May 13, 2008)

Excellent Dave, thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 13, 2008)

*Mikey knows what to cook on  ....Smokey Joe!!!!! 8) 

Nice job Mikey   You could cook for me anytime :!:  :!:  :!:*


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2008)

Every cook he does he's got that look....dat boy ain't lettin
no food get out dat grill!


----------



## Unity (May 13, 2008)

What a great set of photos. That is just fantastic. Super-excellent job, Mikey.

--John
(I'm not sure I could operate tongs with two hands.   )


----------



## Wittdogs B (May 13, 2008)

I guess it would be silly of me to expect leftovers when I get home!!


----------



## Bruce B (May 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this is how Ray Lampe got started.


----------



## Toby Keil (May 13, 2008)

Way to go Mikey! Those bad boys were cooked to perfection.


----------



## Damar12 (May 13, 2008)

Looking good Mikey. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2008)

He reminds me of Warren Wallace...

"I'm a thousand miles away....ready to strike!"

"I didn't say I wouldn't go fishin with the man!"

"All I'm sayin is, he gets close to me, story ends with me
puttin him the wall."


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2008)

Next time I'm in town, you better let the boys cook!


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2008)

No Problem Nick


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2008)

Man that boy can cook!
Steaks for lunch too. Doesn't get much better than that! 8)


----------



## NewHeart (May 13, 2008)

I'm glad to see that he was in uniform for the cook, too!


----------



## Rag1 (May 13, 2008)

He's ready for a beer while cooking.  
Good work!


----------



## john a (May 15, 2008)

Way to go Dave, looks like you're a good teacher.


----------



## surfinsapo (May 15, 2008)

Nice thing ya did Mikey.. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 15, 2008)

I can't get my kids to cook anything.    

Nice work.


----------



## cleglue (May 16, 2008)

Great job Mikey!!


----------



## BchrisL (May 16, 2008)

Looks good Mikey, way to go!


----------

